# Exterior 3-way motion sensor



## stringer (Aug 14, 2012)

This seems like such an obvious product but I can't find a manufacturer anywhere nor solutions online. I want to light up a long hillside path with exterior rated motion sensors only. Lights will turn on if tripped by a motion sensor at either end like a 3-way switch system. Due to steepness of hill and turns, it will require two sensors at stategic locations and I do not want to use battery powered remotes. (that is not an elegant solution!)

Can I wire two motion sensors in parallel that will in turn power on a 12 volt transformer for the garden lights? I would wire the hots (black) in parallel to two motion detectors, the switch legs (red) in parallel and the nuetral (white) to the transformer. I am concerned that the feedback from the switch legs would short out the motion sensor and/or do strange things to the transformer. It seems at the same time that it could work or be a really bad idea...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Installing a pair of motion sensors with the outputs tied together will not hurt them. Just make sure they're on the same circuit.


----------



## stringer (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I'll give it a run, thanks. Was that 420sparky or 480?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Installing a pair of motion sensors with the outputs tied together will not hurt them. Just make sure they're on the same circuit.


X2. No difference in what you are trying to do then using two different single pole switches to operate a light, just have to be on the same phase. It is not a 3-way circuit but will still operate the light from two locations.


----------

